# Ausable boat plans



## m_grieb (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

Could any of you guys point me in the right direction to find plans for an ausable riverboat? And maybe a cost estimate?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have searched for plans, I wound up tracing a bottom and sidewalls of one and made my own. No real need for plans though. Not much to them.
If you want, write down the measurments you want to know and i can help you out.








This one is for sale by the way, $3,000 comes with the trailer


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Thats a good price for that boat, its a beauty.


----------



## FlyFishMich (Oct 19, 2010)

pretty boat. 

good luck with your plans


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Ive posted this before, this is Dave McCool outdoors boat. He guides with this one. A guy down the road here in Traverse made it for him


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

STONE FLY said:


> Ive posted this before, this is Dave McCool outdoors boat. He guides with this one. A guy down the road here in Traverse made it for him


 That is a nice boat, i have seen it on the water a few times


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

brushbuster said:


> That is a nice boat, i have seen it on the water a few times


Its decent, hes had it a while. Its a glue and stitch boat and he really likes it, it does the job. He kinda talked me into building this boat I`m working on. I mentioned once I might build a boat and he never let up on me about it...So I send him nasty text`s...."ya you need to build that boat"....(swear words)


----------

